# Frozen waterfall  *photo*



## Azriel (Dec 10, 2013)

It finally got above 0 today, actually almost 20,Yea!. The dogs have been in the house way too much, and were in need of a long walk, so I have this waterfall about 300 feet behind my barn but to get to it you have to walk about 1/2 mile. I always take my camera when we go for walks as you never know what you might see. This was my little waterfall today


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok so now I know why you live there! Beautiful!
I can only imagine what spring looks like!


----------



## elevan (Dec 10, 2013)

I wish I had a waterfall!  You'll have to show it off in Spring so we can see it in its glory.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 10, 2013)

very cool looking!


----------



## kinder (Dec 11, 2013)

Along the highways in some places I've seen mini ones with food color...all water falls are so beautiful


----------



## Livestock lover (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

